# Missing my little ones:(



## MimiSkye (Feb 3, 2014)

I am on a business trip in North Carolina and had to leave my 4 rats at home. They are being cared for by a friend. She keeps sending me all these pictures of her playing with them and I'm so jealous. She loves my most social rat Lulu, she's a dwarf so she's higher energy. 

Is it wrong that I miss my rats more than I miss my human family and friends?


----------



## Sabatea (Aug 23, 2014)

I don't think so. After I went on a long trip and left my rats in my dad's hands, I cried when I walked in my room and saw them. I didn't even cry about my mom leaving to go back to Canada... ._. I felt pretty bad about that, but I really do love my rats a lot and I talk to my mom every day on the phone. XD


----------

